# Ammo shortage



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get any big boxes of 22LR? I have been to 3 different sporting goods stores and 2 wal-marts. The ammo selection is terrible.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry Speedbump, you're about 2months behind the curve here...about the only place to buy .22 ammo is the gun shows and they are $80 a bucket of 1500...horrible prices


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My suppliers are showing 4-6 months out on any orders of ammo.
So.......it won't get better anytime soon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You just have to be at the right store at the right time when they place any ammo on the shelfs. If you are there any later and you will not find any. It's gone that fast.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Funny I have .22 ammo on my dresser in my change bowl, in my ashe tray in my car that I use as a cup holder, in my fishing tackle box, littered in the back of my truck bed, and scattered throughout my back pack. 

I really hope that this ammo shortage breaks soon cause I am going to have to start making those loose rounds count.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gallensons has .22 LR $38 for 500 CCI Blazer


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Online ammo order sites are backordered through October. This is spreading out to other countrys now who are making bulk orders making the situation even worse. If you dont own stock in ammo manufacturers you should. Lead > gold. Those cheap $20 walmart 550 packs sell for over $75 a piece on gunbroker currently. Its crazy!


-DallanC


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

If you watch ksl's "reloading supplies" or "Hunting Equipment" sections, you'll find boxes of 550 for about $45.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We got in some 9mm yesterday. Unfortunately it was just one box. one box of 20 rounds. CorBon 115gr hollowpoint. At least it is starting to come in.......


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

You have to get to the store early I got a box at american fork wal mart it was 7 in the morning and gone within a few minutes


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone heard what small pistol primers are going for ? also .22long ?


----------



## mgdhunter (Nov 21, 2010)

Most small pistol primers i have seen on the sites are going for $50.00. I picked some up at the gun show in SLC a little over a week ago at $35.00.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I picked up primers about 3 weeks on Cabelas on line for $32 plus shipping and hazmat. I bought 10,000 SP. Came to $38. If you buy in bulk online, you can keep the cost down. There is no reason to pay anyone over $40 for primers right now.


----------

